# 12o'Clock Joke



## Sikhi 24/7 (Jun 28, 2004)

I was standing at Dadar Station when my attention went 
towards a Sikh youth standing near me wearing a Black turban having a 
long beard and wearing a kirpan over his shirt looking similar to a 
Terrorist. After a while one local train arrived, which was totally 
packed. The Sikh youth tried to alight the train but failed to do so. 
Just then a voice was heard from back coach 'Sardarji Barah Baj gaye' 
(Sir its 12 o'clock!) 
The Sikh youth looked over at that voice maker who was a young 
mischievous type of person and instead of showing any anger made a 
smile towards him. The smile made was so enigmatic that it seemed s! ome 
type of truth lies behind it. Not able to resist my temptation I 
walked towards him and asked why did he smile at that person who 
teased him. The Sikh replied 'he was not teasing me but was asking for 
my Help'. I was surprised with these words and he told me that there 
was a big history behind that which one should know. I was eager to 
know the History and the Sikh youth narrated: 

During 17th Century when Hindustan was ruled by Mughals all the people 
were humiliated and were treated like animal. Mughals treated the 
Hindu women as there own property and were forcing all Hindus to 
accept Islam and even used to kill the people if they were refusing to 
accept. 

That time our Ninth Guru Sri Guru Teg Bhadarji who came forward, in 
request of some Kashmir Pandits to fight against all these cruel 
activities. Guruji told the Mughal emperor if he could succeed in 
converting him to Islam all the Hindus would accept the! same but if he 
failed, he should stop all those activities . The Mughal emperor 
happily agreed to that but even after lots of torture to Guruji and 
his fellow members he failed to convert him to Islam and Guruji along 
with his other four fellow members who were also tortured for the same 
sacrificed their lives in Chandni Chowk. Since the Mughals were unable 
to convert them to Islam they were assassinated. Tthus Guruji 
sacrificed his life for Protection of Hindu religion. Can anybody lay 
his life that too for protection of some other religion. This is the 
reason he is still remembered has Hind Ki Chaddar . For sake of whom 
he had sacrificed his life, none of the them came forward to lift his 
body with a fear that they would also be assassinated . 


Seeing this incident our 10th Guruji, Sri Guru Gobind Singhji (Son of 
Guru Teg Bahadarji) made a resolution that he would make such a human 
who would not be able to hide! himself and could be easily located in 
thousands, THE SIKH. 

At the start Sikhs were very less in numbers even though they were 
fighting against the Mughals emperors. At that time Nadir Shah raided 
Delhi in the year 1739 and looted Hindustan and was carrying lot of 
Hindustan treasures and nearly 2200 Hindu women along with him. The 
news spread like a fire and was heard by Sardar Jassa Singh who was 
the Commander of the Sikh army at that time . He decided to attack 
Nadir Shah's Khafila on the same midnight. He did so and rescued all 
the Hindu women and they were safely sent to their homes. It didn't 
happen only once but thereafter whenever any Abdaalis or Iranis had 
looted Hindustan and were trying to carry out treasures and Hindu 
women along with them for selling them in Abdal markets, the Sikh army 
quite few in numbers but were bravehearted attacked them in the 
midnight,12 O'clock and rescued women. 

After th! at time when there occurred a similar incidence people started 
to contact the Sikh army for their help and Sikhs used to attack the 
raider's at Midnight, 12 O'clock. It continued and became a fame that 
at midnight nearly at 12 O'clock it is very difficult to fight against 
Sikhs as the Sikhs get some Extra Power to save Religion, Nation and 
Humanity. Nobody can fight and win against them at midnight, this 
continues till now. Nowadays these smart people and some Sikh enemies 
who are afraid of Sikhs, have spread these words that at 12 O'clock 
the Sikhs goe out of their sense. 

This historic fact was the reason which made me smile over that person 
as I thought that his Mother or Sister would be in trouble and wants 
my help which he was unable to provide and may be he was reminding me 
by saying off 'Sardarji Barah Baj Gaye' 

As he was narrating the incident I was feeling ashamed of myself as I 
used to click and enjoy th! e jokes on Sikhs and too made fun of them. 
But now I have got the truth that these Sikhs are born for others and 
they are real patriotic to Humanity and Religion. What are we all 
doing to these great Saints and Soldiers ???? instead of thanking them 
we all are making fun. 

Earlier the Sikh youth appeared as a Terrorist but now I could see the reflection of real Patriotic person in him.


----------



## Arvind (Jul 19, 2004)

Honestly, I am sick of 12'o clock jokes. Though I know this aspect of history, but still... 

And now recently the discussion of NCERT books in India, which says Guru Tegh Bahadur and Mughal emperor tension was personal one, and there was no need of Guru ji to sacrifice himself. Something like Guru ji wanted himself to be called as 'Hind ki Chadar'!!!


----------

